# Need help on those attacks



## MohawkAngel (Sep 21, 2010)

I got those in my router so can you tell me if its dangerous and what type of attacks are they ? 

Also is there any way to atack back those mother fuc**** ?


----------



## Frick (Sep 21, 2010)

It think it's just a port scan. That's life on the web.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like typical internet "noise" (bots, zombies, script kiddies, etc.) scanning ports for vulnerabilities. Given that they are being reported your router seems to be doing its job.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 21, 2010)

You won't be able to prevent port scans.  Personally, as a sysadmin of my home, any scan I get I get the IP, trace it to a certain ISP. (no, no backtracing, no cyberpolice idiots).  I have called the ISP personally of 2 individuals and reported "criminal activity" in the most "I know what I am talking about" tone possible.  The port scans stopped from both addresses, the ISP does something, sends a warning letter, cuts off service, I don't know, but problems on my end stop!

Picture is so related :


----------



## Frick (Sep 21, 2010)

Somehow I read that you tracked the individuals down, but then I read it again. ^^

I would not have thought about that though. Good tip, although I couldn't be bothered with it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 21, 2010)

Frick said:


> Somehow I read that you tracked the individuals down, but then I read it again. ^^
> 
> I would not have thought about that though. Good tip, although I couldn't be bothered with it.



It takes them maybe a few minutes to port scan you, and if you take 20 minutes out of your day to ruin their lives (or at least internet), it is worth it.  Trust me.  

PS:  It is damn obvious when someone is behind proxies, so you are out of luck when they are.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 21, 2010)

The thing is that i unchecked the square saying Respong to wan ping attack.!  so why i get wan ping attack if its supposed to not respond to those ping ?


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 22, 2010)

Have you got a xbox, ps3, or something hooked up?
And, have you been or are playing any IGN games or connecting to their host or a server that hosts games by them?

If not, then, it is BS ping from them.  Remember the MATRIX. (play eerie music here, please)


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 22, 2010)

Nothing here except computer. Maybe played IGN map in Battlefield 2 .....dont know. If its really the matrix ill screw them by using the old rotary phone


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah, the Xmas port scan is coming from an IGN Entertainment server.

Don't worry 'bout it, everyone gets port scanned, by your ISP even.

You can go here, to GRC(Gibson Research) and do a port scan yourself.  See, what is open, stealthed, and closed(blocked).  Any of them open that you don't want open... stealth or close 'em; it gives the port numbers and stuff, just mouse around for more info.

Goodluck


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 22, 2010)

GRC Port Authority Report created on UTC: 2010-09-22 at 06:24:23

Results from scan of ports: 0-1055

    0 Ports Open
    2 Ports Closed
 1054 Ports Stealth
---------------------
 1056 Ports Tested

NO PORTS were found to be OPEN.

Ports found to be CLOSED were: 0, 1

Other than what is listed above, all ports are STEALTH.

TruStealth: FAILED - NOT all tested ports were STEALTH,
                   - NO unsolicited packets were received,
                   - NO Ping reply (ICMP Echo) was received.


----------



## andrew123 (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah, it's life on the internet.. i have an ssh box I use at home and when I check my auth.log it shows nightly portscans usually from 2 or 3 addresses.. c'est la vie.


----------



## qubit (Oct 4, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it.

A few years ago my IPCop firewall registered upto 15000 hits a day - and every single one of them bounced off.  That was at the height of some virus outbreak. It was all over the media and I remember people running around at work like headless chickens over it. Boy that was funny!

Nowadays, it's only a few hundred to a 1000 at the most. Shame.


----------



## segalaw19800 (Oct 4, 2010)

try this link to trace ip  .. http://www.ip-adress.com/


----------



## gunsmoke (Oct 5, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100921/WBR-1310.jpg
> 
> I got those in my router so can you tell me if its dangerous and what type of attacks are they ?
> 
> Also is there any way to atack back those mother fuc**** ?



why not try a ip mask i no it can hide you on line but mite slow down your isp tho.
it worked for me this onces with the same problemes you are haveing i had all so years,
Ago


----------



## AsRock (Oct 5, 2010)

If you want to block and put the computer is stealth try Outpost Firewall.  As you get used the program you can do much more than your typical FW.

To test even further try this site http://www.pcflank.com/about.htm?from=ossmyinternet08

EDIT: BTW are you running a bittorrent ?.  That could be why you getting so many port scans.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 5, 2010)

AsRock said:


> If you want to block and put the computer is stealth try Outpost Firewall.  As you get used the program you can do much more than your typical FW.
> 
> To test even further try this site http://www.pcflank.com/about.htm?from=ossmyinternet08
> 
> EDIT: BTW are you running a bittorrent ?.  That could be why you getting so many port scans.



That's a really good site there, AsRock.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 5, 2010)

having your ID stolen blows im tagged for life. stay safe people the internet is a real place were real people with bad intentions REALLY exist.


----------

